# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الرجيم والرشاقة >  فوائد الاعشاب

## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:.




كل صفحه راح يكون مكتوب فيها عن عشبه معينه فوائدها ومضارها مع الدرسات 


اتمنى من الله الكل يستفيد منه 




اول عشبه راح ابتدي فيها هي :.



{البرداقوش}

Origanum





* خصائصه العلاجيه: 


- من خصائصه العلاجيه انه مزيل للالم ومطهر ومضاد للتشنج وخافض للضغط ومنوم يتناول منقوعه المغلي لطرد البلغم وتخفيف الكحه ونخفيف الام ومغص الكبد والمراره الملتهبه كما يعمل على طرد الغازات وتخفيف التقلصات المعويه والمعديه.

- البردقوش فعال ضد التشنج وارتفاع ضغط الشرايين , والارق وتشنج الوجه , والقلق والام الروماتيزم.

- زيت البردقوش يدخل في الطب كاحد المركبات الطارده للغازات وفي تركيب ادوية علاج مرض الروماتيزم والاكزيما والقرح المعديه.

- ايضا يستعمل من الخارج كتدليك لالتهاب الاعصاب واوجاع عضلات العنق.ويمكن تنشقه لالتهاب الجيوب الانفيه.كما يمكن ان يحضر من البردقوش والفازلين مرهم لعلاج الرشح وزكام الأنف، وذلك بخلط ملعقة صغيرة من مطحون بودرة بردقوش مع ملعقتين ازلين ثم دعك الأنف من الداخل والخارج جيدا، وذلك قبل النوم ليلا.

- كما تشير الدراسات العلمية إلى أن نبات البردقوش له تأثير مضاد للأكسدة مثله مثل مضادات الأكسدة الاخرى.وقد وجد أن مركبات هذا النبات تمنع تهتك الخلايا.وقد وجد أن مضادات الاكسدة لها تأثير كبير في علاج التهاب المفاصل .

- وفي دراسة عملت على 100نبات من نباتات الفصيلة الشفوية الذي يعتبر نبات البردقوش من ضمنها وجد أن هذا النبات كان أفضل نبات أعطي تضاد للاكسدة.

- و من الغريب في هذا العشب أنه إذا أخذ مساءً فإنه يؤدي إلى الإسترخاء . 

- اكد متخصص طبى ان لعشب (البردقوش) تأثيرا مسكنا ومضادا للاكتئاب مشيرا الى ان الابحاث اثبتت ان لمستخلص هذا العشب تأثيرا محفزا لجهاز المناعة يساوى تماما التأثير المعروف لحبة البركة. وقال الباحثون بقسم الفارماكولوجى بالمركز القومي للبحوث في مصر ان الدراسات التي اجريت لبيان التأثير العلاجي لمستخلص نبات (البردقوش) اثبتت ان له تأثيرا واقيا يمنع تدمير خلايا الكبد وكذلك تأثيرا ضد الاكسدة.

- ودعوا الى تناول كوب من عشب البردقوش صباحا ومساءا لأن له تأثيرا مضادا للالتهابات وخافضا للحرارة المرتفعة يفوق تأثير بعض الادوية القياسية المستخدمة في علاج هذه الامراض.

- وأكدوا ان التجارب الهرمونية اثبتت ان لهذا المستخلص القدرة على احداث التوازن الطبيعي لنسب هرمونات التكاثر والذى يسبب الخلل فيه بالنقص او الزيادة الى حدوث العقم سواء عند الذكور او الاناث ،وأشاروا الى ان الابحاث التى اجريت حول سمية هذا العشب اثبتت ان خلاصته آمنة تماما حتى تركيز 5 جم لكل كيلوجرام من وزن الجسم كما لم يسفر الاستعمال المتواصل له لمدة شهرين عن اضرار فى وظائف الكبد والكلى وصورة الدم مما يجعله امنا تماما عند استعماله بصورة متواصلة. 

و يقال ان البردقوش أكثر فائدة من الشاي الأخضر للناس الراغبين في النحافة لو أخذوا كأس بردقوش قبل كل وجبة.


* البردقوش في الطب النبوي:

قد ورد ذكره في حديث مروي في ثلاثة طرق أحدها ضعيفة الحديث يقول: ( عليكم بالمردقوش فإنه جيد للخشام ) الخشام يعني: الزكام 

ايضاً في كتاب ابن قيم الجوزية في زاد المعاد في جزء الطب النبوي، والإمام الذهبي، والإمام الألوسي في الطب النبوي كلهم متفقين على شئ إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يصفه للصداع الذي لا ينفع معه الفصد ولا تنفع معه الحجامة. وهذا الصداع الذي نسميه الشقيقة أو الصداع النصفي ، وكان رسول الله يصفه للبنات عن طريق السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها للي عندها خلل في الدورة الشهرية وغير منتظمة وللتي يأتيها عسر في الطمث والآم في الطمث وكان يصفه للنساء اللواتي لا يلدن (العقيم) كل ذلك موجود في كتاب ابن القيم في الطب النبوي.


* الاعجاز العلمي:

1 ـ قال الدكتور عبد الباسط محمد السيد أنه وجد بالتجريب العلمي ، أن المستخلص المائي المحتفظ بالزيوت الطيارة ، من هذا العشب ، له أثر فعال في تنظيم هرمونات الرنين ، و الآلدوستيرون ، والبروستاجلاندين ، وهي هرمونات الغدة الجاركلوية ، و بهذا يتفق استخدامه في الطب النبوي في علاج ضغط الدم المرتفع 

2 ـ كما وجد الدكتور عبد الباسط أنه ينظم هرمون البرولاكتين ، وأنه عند تجريبه بواقع كوبين من المستخلص المائي منه ـ فإنه يحل محل الدواء الكيميائي ، و بذلك يستخدم العشب في علاج حالات عدم انتظام الدورة الشهرية ، و كذلك عسر لطمث . و من ناحية أخرى فإنه يستخدم بنجاح في علاج حالات تسمم الحمل ، إذ إنه آمن تماماً أثناء الحمل .

3 ـ و لما كان هذا العشب يحتوي على مولدات الهرمونات في صورة تربينات ، لذا فإنه مفيد لتنظيم الهرمونات ، و بعبارة أوضح يعيد الإتزان الهرموني . و إذا أخذه الأصحاء فإنه لا يؤثر في اتزانهم الهرموني ، بل يؤدي دوره في إسراع التمثيل الغذائي General anabolic .

4 ـ نظراً لأنه منشط عام ، و يعمل على إعادة الإتزان الهرموني ، فإنه يزيل الماء الزائد من الجسم 

5 ـ يستخدم البردقوش في صورة شاي في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، و يباع حراً في مخازن الأدوية ،على أنه ينظم الهرمونات ، و ينظم الدورة الشهرية ، و يزيل متاعب الطمث و عسره ، ويشيرون إلى علاقته بهرمون البرولاكتين المسؤول عن انتظام دم الدورة .

6 ـ ثبت حديثاً أن المستخلص المائي المحتفظ بالزيوت الطيارة منه يخفض سكر الدم بنسبة تصل إلى 15 % 


*وطريقة عمل شاي من هذا النبات هو أخذ ملء ملعقة أكل من أوراق النبات ووضعها في كوب ثم يصب عليه ماء مغلي ويغطى ويترك 15 دقيقة ثم يصفى ويشرب ويمكن تكرار ذلك مرة أخرى يوميا. (أي أعشاب لا تغلى يضاف عليه الماء المغلي حتى لا تفقد الزيوت الطيّارة).

وخلاصة القول بعد استعراض كل هذه الفوائد الصحية يجب استعمال البردقوش يوميا كشاي أو مع السلطة أو مع أي طعام آخر.

----------


## khaled aljonidee

شكرا :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## باريسيا

{الزنجبيل}


هو نبات ينبت تحت التربة، وهو جذور عقدية تشبه درنات البطاطا، له أزهار صفراء، ويفضل الطازج منه، لأن فاعليته تقل كثيرا بعد تخزينه لمدة أكثر من سنتين؛ لأنه يصاب بالتسوس بسبب الرطوبة، ولكن زيادة فاعليته عند التخزين تتم بوضعه مع الفلفل الأسود، يقول المفسرون إن معنى قوله تعالى: {مزاجها زنجبيلا} المزاج من المزج: أي الخلط في الشراب بما يحصن طعمه ويجعله لذيذا. 
الزنجبيل هو في الحقيقة أحد الأعشاب الأكثر فائدة في تخفيف آلام العضلات، وإراحة تقرح المفاصل، كما أنه يعتبر العشبة الرائعة عندما تستعمل خارجياً لمعالجة آلام العمود الفقري، فجذور الزنجبيل تزيد حركة الجسم الكسول وتنشطه، تدفئ الجسد ذي الدورة الدموية الكسولة، فتشفي الأضرار التي تصيب الرياضيين خلال المباريات، وتحرر السموم العالقة في الجسد وتطلقها خارجه، تحسن الهضم، وتخفف الحرارة، والغثيان، إنها تفعل كل ذلك من دون إثارة أي من الجوانب السلبية التي تحدثها عادة الأدوية القوية المفعول. 
الأمراض التي يعالجها الزنجبيل 
أكدت الأبحاث فائدة الزنجبيل في أنه طارد للغازات، ويدخل في تركيب أدوية توسيع الأوعية الدموية، وهو ملطف للحرارة، كما أنه يدخل في زيادة القدرة الجنسية، وفي علاج آلام الحيض، والشقيقة، والقلق والتوتر النفسي، والقولون العصبي، والإمساك، والنزلات الشعبية وأزمات الربو، ولسعات الحشرات، وهو مفيد أيضا لأمراض القلب والكلى والكبد، وتصلب المفاصل، والزكام، وهو مفيد لعلاج أمراض كثيرة، ولكنه يكون أكثر فاعلية عند خلطه بأغذية أو أعشاب أخرى. 
في أحد الاجتماعات الأخيرة للجمعية الأمريكية لبحوث السرطان قال بعض الباحثين إنهم حريصون على العثور على طرق جديدة لتقليل خطر الإصابة بالسرطان، وقد وجدوا أن الزنجبيل يقلل فرص الإصابة بالسرطان. 
قالت إحدى الباحثات في تقرير لها نشرته مجلة "الصحة الطبيعية" الأمريكية, إن مزج الزنجبيل مع البابونج وزهرة الزيزفون يعطي مشروبا أقوى وأكثر فعالية في إزالة الصداع والتشجيع على الاسترخاء، وفسرت فعالية الزنجبيل أنها تكمن في قدرته على تقليل إنتاج مركبات "بروستاجلاندينز" المسببة للألم في الجسم, فضلا عن كونه يرخي الأعصاب والعضلات، فيساعد على الاسترخاء والشعور بالراحة وتخفيف التوتر والعصبية المسببة للصداع, لذلك فهو يساهم في تخفيف آلام الصداع الخفيفة ولكنه لا يؤثر في الحالات 

الشديدة. 
دور الزنجبيل في التخلص من سموم الجسم 
من أهم الطرق التي تستخدم لتقليل آلام العضلات والقضاء على الوهن أخذ حمام زنجبيل دافئ، بوضع ثلاث أو أربع ملاعق مائدة من مسحوق جذور الزنجبيل في قدر صغيرة وملؤها بالماء، ثم غليه، ثم يترك لمدة 15 دقيقة. ثم يصفى المزيج، ويضاف إلى ماء المغطس الذي به ماء فاتر، ثم نقع الجسم في المغطس لمدة لا تزيد عن 25 دقيقة، وينصح بألا تزيد عن 25 دقيقة، كما ينصح بشرب ماء قبل ذلك وبعده، لأن الزنجبيل سيخرج كمية من السوائل من جسمك محملة ببعض المواد الضارة، يقول بعض من جرب هذه الطريقة إنها تقضي على الزكام، وهناك من جرب حمام الزنجبيل للقدمين، وذكر أن ذلك يهدئ الصداع. 
الزنجبيل يخفف الوحم 
وبالرغم من أنَّ كثيراً من الطبيبات يصفن نوعاً من مضادات الهستامين مع فيتامين ب6، للتغلب على الغثيان والقيء، فقد ظهر أنَّ فاعلية الزنجبيل أفضل من الأدوية المستخدمة في علاج الغثيان والقيء. 
قبل النهوض من الفراش يمكن تناول مشروب الزنجبيل الدافئ محلى بقليل من العسل مع البسكويت الجاف (بسكويت الشاي)، ثم الانتظار دقائق كافية حتى تبدأ فاعلية الزنجبيل قبل النهوض من الفراش صباحا. 
ويمكن تناول الزنجبيل الأخضر مع الوجبات، أو تناول بودرة الزنجبيل بما يعادل ملعقة صغيرة يوميا، ويمكن تقسيمها على 3 مرات في اليوم. 
لتقوية الذاكرة وللحفظ وعدم النسيان 
يؤخذ من الزنجبيل المطحون قدر 55 جراما، ومن اللبان الدكر (الكندر) 50 جراما، ومن الحبة السوداء50 جراما تخلط معا وتعجن في كيلو عسل نحل، وتؤخذ منه ملعقة صغيرة على الريق يوميا مع صنوبر وزبيب. 
لعلاج الصداع والشقيقة: 
يعجن الزنجبيل المطحون قدر ملعقة صغيرة في فنجان زيت زيتون، ويدلك منه مكان الألم مع شرب مغلي الزنجبيل مع النعناع، وحبة البركة من كل ملعقة صغيرة كالشاي. 
لعلاج مرض الضغط: 
لضبط الضغط انخفاضا أو ارتفاعا يشرب الزنجبيل مغليا محلى بعسل نحل صباحا بعد الإفطار، وفي المساء يبلع فص ثوم مقطع مع كوب حليب. 
للمغص الناتج عن الإسهال: 
تؤخذ نصف ملعقة صغيرة من زنجبيل مطحون، وتمزج في كوب مغلي مع حبة البركة، ثم تصفى وتحلى وتشرب. 
لعلاج بحة الصوت وصعوبة التكلم: 
تدهن الحنجرة بمعجون الزنجبيل والنعناع وزيت الزيتون بنسبة 1:1: 3 مع شرب مغلي الينسون محلى بسكر نبات أو مص سكر نبات. 
لعلاج عسر الهضم: 
يصنع مربى زنجبيل بالنعناع، وذلك بطبخ نصف كيلو عسل ونزع رغوته، ثم إضافة 50 جرام زنجبيل و 25 جرام نعناع مطحون، وتؤخذ ملعقة صغيرة بعد كل أكل. 
للأرق والقلق: 
يضرب كوب حليب ساخن عليه ربع ملعقة صغيرة من زنجبيل مطحون مع دهن الجسم بزيت زيتون . 
لتقوية الفحولة والجسم ومكافحة الأمراض وتجنب الوهن والخمول: 
يؤخذ 50 جرام زنجبيل مطحون و 50 جرام بذر جزر مطحون و 50 جرام بذر كرفس مطحون و 50 جرام ينسون مطحون و 50 جرام بذر جرجير مطحون تخلط جيدا في كيلو عسل نحل، وتؤخذ ملعقة صغيرة بعد الغداء يوميا. 



اكدت ابحاث اجريت أخيرآ,أن الزنجبيل لايزال على رأس قائمه المواد الحارقه للدهون وتشير اخصائيه التغذيه امل الانصاري الى ان الزنجبيل يعد من أهم المواد التي تساعد على حرق الدهون في الجسم عند تناوله بعد الوجبه مباشرةولكن للنتائج مؤكدة يفضل مزج الزنجبيل مع القرفه ليكون بمقدورة حرق الدهون بشكل افضل بعد الوجبات 
كما يمكن خلط الزنجبيل بتنقيع أعواد القرفه فيه اومزج كميه صغيرة من مسحوق القرفه بمحلول الزنجبيل الطازج. ومع التعاطي المستمر لهذا المشروب يمكن ضمان حرق الدهون مباشرة بعد الاكل , الجسم , ومع مرور الوقت يتم حرق الدهون المخزنة في الجسم , ومن ثم يبداء الجسم في خسارة الوزن بشكل تدريجي



لتقوية الذاكرة وللحفظ وعدم النسيان:
يؤخذ من الزنجبيل المطحون قدر 55 جرام، ومن اللبان الدكر (الكندر) 50 جرام، ومن الحبة السوداء50 جرام تخلط 

معا وتعجن في كيلو عسل نحل وتؤخذ منه ملعقة صغيرة على الريق يوميا مع

صنوبر وزبيب. 

لعلاج الصداع والشقيقة: 

يعجن الزنجبيل المطحون قدر ملعقة صغيرة في فنجان زيت زيتون ويدلك منه 

مكان الألم مع شرب مغلي الزنجبيل مع النعناع، وحبة البركة من كل ملعقة 

صغيرة كالشاي. 

لعلاج العشى الليلي: 

يشرب كوب عصير جزر عليه نصف ملعقة زنجبيل مطحون مع إمرار مرود 

معجون زنجبيل بعسل نحل على العينين قبل النوم. 

للدوخة ودوار البحر:

تصنع أقراص من زنجبيل مطحون من سكر نبات مطحون ونشا بنسب 1:1 : 3

وتجفف في الظل ويستحلب قرص عند الشعور بالدوخة أو قبل السفر 

(القرص يكون في حجم الكرزة). 

لتقوية النظر: 

يشرب عصيرجزر عليه ربع ملعقة صغيرة من زنجبيل مطحون غسل العينين 

بمغلي الشمر صباحا. 

لعلاج بحة الصوت وصعوبة التكلم:

تدهن الحنجرة بمعجون الزنجبيل والنعناع وزيت الزيتون بنسبة 3 مع شرب 

مغلي الينسون محلى بسكر نبات أو مص سكر نبات. 

لتطهير الحنجرة والقصبة الهوائية:

نفس الطريقة السابقة مع مضغ البقدونس وشرب نقيع اللبان الدكر 

والعسل. 

للتوتر العصبي:

ينقع زهر الخزامى قدر ملعقة صغيرة في نصف كوب ماء مات المساء 

للصباح، ثم يصفى ويحلى بعسل نحل ويضاف إليه ربع ملعقة منا زنجبيل 

مطحون ويشرب عند اللزوم. 

للأرق والقلق: 

يضرب كوب حليب ساخن عليه ربع ملعقة صغيرة من زنجبيل مطحون مع دهن

الجسم بزيت زيتون ولا تنسى قراءة القران وذكر الله:{...ألا بذكر الله تطمئن 

القلوب}. 

للتبلد الذهني:

يشرب كوب حليب مغلي فيه ربع ملعقة زنجبيل مطحون ويؤكل بعده زبيب مع 

حب الصنوبر بما تيسر. 

مفرح ومنعش:

يشرب مغلي الزنجبيل مع الحبة السوداء والنعناع قدر كوب كل استنشاق 

أزيج الياسمين أو الريحان وهو غض. 



كيفية صنع مربى الأبطال: 

يؤخذ كيلو عسل نحل وعلى نار هادئة تنزع رغوته، ثم تضاف إليه هذه 

الأعشاب، وهى مطحونة: 25 جرام زنجبيل- 25 جرا راوند- 25 جرام حبة 

البركة- 10 جرام زعتر برى- 25 جرا حنسنج - 15 جرام بهمن- ه2 شمر. 

ثم يطبخ كالحلوى (المربى) وتؤخذ منه ملعقة بعد كل أكل. 

لبياض العين :

يعجن زنجبيل مطحون قدر ربع ملعقة صغيرة في عسل نحل قدر ملعقة 

صغيرة.، ويعبأ في قطارة عيون وقبل النوم يقطر من ذلك للعينين . 

للصداع:

يضرب الزنجبيل قدر ربع ملعقة صغيرة مع نصف معلقة من طحين حبة البركة

بعد غليهما جيدا في قدر نصف كوب ماء، ثم يحلى بسكر مع دهن مكان 

الصداع بزيت الزنجبيل . 

للشقيقة:

يعجن من الزنجبيل المطحون قدر ملعقة صغيرة مع رماد فحم قدر فنجان 

ويضمد بذلك مكان الألم مع شرب الزنجبيل مع النعناع كالشاي. 

لعلاج الكحة وطرد البلغم:

يؤخذ من زنجبيل مطحون قدر 50 جرام، ومن اللبان الدكر المطحون 50 جرام، 

ويعجنان في عسل قصب قدر 500 جرام، وتؤخذ ملعقة صغيرة بعد كل أكل. 

لتطهير المعدة وتقويتها:

يؤخذ من زنجبيل مطحون 25 جرام، ومن كراوية مطحونة 25 جرام،ومن 

الزعتر المطحون 25 جرام، ومن النعناع المطحون 25 جرام، وفى كيلو عسل 

نحل تعجن وتؤخذ ملعقة صغيرة من ذلك قبل الأكل. 

للقولون العصبي:

يمزج زنجبيل مطحون قدر 50 جرام مع كمون مطحون 50 جرام على نصف

كوب ماء عليه ملعقة صغيرة من الخل ويشرب ذلك عند الشعور بالألم. 

ملين لعلاج الإمساك:

على كوب حليب بارد يضاف ربع ملعقة صغيرة من ويشرب عند الشعور بالإمساك. 

لتدفئة الجسم ومقاومة أمراض الشتاء:

يشرب الزنجبيل على الحليب أو يشرب مع القرفة مع قليل السمسم محلى 

بسكر أو عسل. 

للزكام:

يشرب الزنجبيل بعد غليه وتحليته بسكر مع تقطير زيت حبة البركة في الأنف 

والحلق مع استنشاق عصير الليمون. 

للنزلة الشعبية:

يشرب الزنجبيل محلى بعسل نحل مع مضغ نصف ملعقة صغيرة من حبة 

البركة صباحا ومساء. 

لضيق النفس والربو:

يمضغ لبان دكر وتبلع عصارته، ثم يشرب مغلي الزنجبيل مع الحلبة الحصى 

وذلك صباحا ومساء. 

لتفتيح سدد الكلى والكبد:

يصنع هذا المركب من زنجبيل مطحون قدر 25 جرام ورق الغار (اللاور) 

35 جرام ويطحن، ومن حبة البركة 50جرام وتطحن، وفي كيلو عسل نحل 

يطبخ ذلك وتؤخذ من ذلك ملعقة صغيرة بعد كل أكل. 

لمنع العطش وإصلاح الخلطى (الأفرجة):

يؤكل الزنجبيل مطبوخا مع السمك كبهار له مع الكمون ويشرب كشراب 

الورد مثلجا وذلك بنقع قليل من الزنجبيل في ماء ويحلى بسكر. 

لضعف الكبد وكسله: 

يمزج الزنجبيل مطحون في عسل قصب مع طحينة ويؤكل على الفطار 

والعشاء يوميا مع وضع لبخة على الجنب الأيمن من مخروط النعناع الأخضر

من المساء للصباح. 

للسعة الحشرات:

تؤخذ ملعقة صغيرة من الزنجبيل المطحون وتمضغ حتى تصير عجينة توضع 

بعد ذلك على مكان اللسعة. 

لتصلب المفاصل والفقرات: 

يؤخذ الزنجبيل مطحون قدر فنجان، ومن الأشق (صمغ الكلخ- صمغ الطرثوت

لزاق الذهب) قدر فنجان ويعجنان سويا ويضمد بها على مكان التصلب من 

المساء للصباح. 

لظلمة البصر والغشاوة:

يؤخذ كبد ماعز فور ذبحه ويوضع عليها زنجبيل مطحون ويترك لمدة ربع ساعة، 

ثم يكشط ويجفف الزنجبيل حتى يجف تماما ويكحل منه للعين يوميا حتى يتم

الشفاء بإذن الله تعالى. 

لتقوية القلب وتنشيط الدورة الدموية وإذابة الكوليسترول:

تؤخذ من الزنجبيل المطحون 25 جرام، ومن حب الرشاد 25 ص ومن 

الينسون 25 جرام، ومن حبة البركة 25 جرام يطحن الجميع ويعجن في عسل 

نحل قدر نصف كيلو وتؤخذ ملعقة بعد كل أكل. 

لتقوية العضلات والأعصاب: 

يصنع مركب من الأعشاب الآتية وهي مطحونة: زنجبيل- دارا صيني- رواند- 

شمر- بهمن- نعناع- بذر كرفس من كل 10 جرام، يعجن كل ذلك مجموعا في 

عسل منزوع الرغوة قدر كيلو وتطبخ حتى تصبح كالمربى، وتعبأ في برطمان 

زجاج وتؤخذ ملعقة صغيرة بعد كل أكل. 

لعلاج التوتر العصبي:

يؤخذ طشت مملوء بالماء الفاتر تلقى فيه ملعقة صغيرة من زنجبيل مطحون 

مع فنجان ماء الزهر أو ماء ورد وتقلب ذلك جيدا، ثم رجليك حتى ثلث الساق 

وتستلق على ظهرك وأنت مسترخي الجسم واشغل لسانك بذكر الله 

وسترى عجبا من الهدوء والراحة التامة بإذن الله. 

لعلاج الإرهاق:

تشرب كوب من زنجبيل مغلي كالشاي (قدر نصف ملعقة صغيرة من زنجبيل 

مطحون على كوب ماء ساخن محلى بعسل نحل أو سكر ثم تدلك كل الجسم

بزيت زيتون ممزوج بقدره حجما من خل مع رج الزجاجة جيدا قبل الاستعمال. 

للقوة التناسلية وللحيوية والنشاط: يؤخذ نصف رطل لبن بقرى أو جاموس

ويغلى فيه نصفا صغيرة من زنجبيل مطحون ويحلى بعسل أو سكر ويشرب 

صباحا ومساء لمدة شهر وسترى ! 


علاج صفرة الوجه:

تؤخذ ملعقة صغيرة من الزنجبيل وتغلى في حليب، ثم تحلى بعسل نحل 

وتشرب صباحا ومساء مع دهن الوجه بزيت زيتون قبل النوم. 

مقوى للقلب:

يصنع معجون يتكون من عسل نحل قدر كيلو يطبخ فيه زنجبيل مطحون قدر 50

جرام مع قرنفل قدر 25جرام، ونعناع مطحون

----------


## ابو عوده

يسلموووووووووو باريسيا  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## باريسيا

{القرفه}


استعملت القرفة لأغراضِ طبية منذ زمن بعيد حول العالم، وهي معروفة بخصائصها العلاجية الفريدة والفعالة. وقد أظهرت الدراسات الأخيرة دليلا طبيا يثبت حقيقة هذه المنافع القديمة. إذ أثبتت أن القرفة تحتوي على مواد مضادة للالتهاب يمكن أن تقلل من آلام المفاصل والعضلات، خصوصاً ألم التهاب المفاصل. 



تحتوي القرفة على مواد مضادة للالتهاب يمكن أن تقلل من الم المفاصل والعضلات، خصوصاً ألم التهاب المفاصل. ويعلم المصابون بالسكري أن أخذ جرعة يومية من هذا التابلِ يمكن أن يساعد على تَنظيم السكر في الدم. وتفيد القرفة أيضا في صحة القلب عن طريق تحسين الدورة الدموية. كما يمكن أن يحسن الصحة الهضمية أيضاً ويخفف من اضطرابات المعدة الشائعة. كما تلجأ العديد من النساء إلى تناول جرعة يومية من القرفة للتخفيف من اضطرابات وأوجاع الدورة الشهرية. وينصح بتناول القرفة أيضا للتخفيف من الاحتقان الأنفي أو الجيوب.

و تساعد القرفة على قتل ومنع نمو البكتيريا الضارة، التي تفيد في الوقاية من إصابات المنطقة البولية، وتسوّس الأسنان، وأمراض اللثة، والمشاكل الجرثومية الأخرى. ويمكن إضافة القرفة المطحونة إلى العديد من الإطباق مثل صحونِ الفاكهة، والكعك، والفطائر، والبسكويت، والخبز، والكثير الكثير. كما تتوفر أيضاً تشكيلة متنوعة من أنواع القرفة المختلفة مثل الشاي، والمستخلص، وعلى أي حال، يجب دائماً مناقش أمر تناول القرفة مع طبيبِك قبل إضافتها إلى وجبتك اليومية.

فوائد القرفة
* تستخدم أوراق القرفة فى شكل مجفف أو طبيعى بالغلى فى الماء الساخن. وتعتبر القرفة عشب محفز ومفيد فى التخلص من الانتفاخ وفى زيادة إفراز البول.
* تمنع القرفة من الشد العصبى وتحسن أو تقوى من الذاكرة، وبخلط القرفة مع العسل وأخذها يومياً مساءاً تعطى فائدة جمة للإنسان.

نزلات البرد
القرفة علاج فعال لنزلات البرد المعروفة، وذلك بغليها فى الماء مع إضافة الفلفل والعسل لها تساعد فى علاج الأنفلونزا واحتقان الحلق والملاريا. وأيام المواسم الممطرة تجنب الإنسان الإصابة بالأنفلونزا .. وزيت القرفة يخلط مع العسل ليعطى نتيجة فعالة مع نزلات البرد.

اضطرابات الهضم
تحفز القرفة على الهضم وتمنع الإصابة بالغثيان والقىء والإسهال، وبإذابة ملعقة واحدة صغيرة من القرفة فى ماء ساخن تؤخذ بعد نصف ساعة من تناول الوجبات تخفف من الانتفاخ وعسر الهضم.

رائحة الفم الكريهة
تعتبر القرفة من وسائل إنعاش الفم الطبيعية وإكسابه الرائحة الجميلة.

الصداع
يمكن علاج الصداع بعمل معجون من مسحوق القرفة بخلطها بقليل من الماء ويدهن على الجبهة وعلى عظام الوجنتين.

حب الشباب
معجون مسحوق القرفة مع بضع قطرات من عصير الليمون يوضع على البثرات والرءووس السوداء يأتى بالفائدة النافعة.

أمراض أخرى
تعتبر القرفة مفيدة فى علاج العديد من الأمراض الأخرى بما فيها الربو، الشلل، اضطرابات الرحم، السيلان، زيادة كمية الدم فى الدورة الشهرية .. وتُستخدم فى بعض الأحيان كعامل مساعد فى السيطرة على الحصبة الألمانية.

استخدامات أخرى للقرفة
تنظيم النسل:
* تستخدم القرفة كوسيلة من وسائل تنظيم النسل الطبيعية فلها تأثير فى إفراز البويضات بعد الولادة، وبأخذ جزء صغير من القرفة ليلاً لمدة شهر بعد الولادة فهى تؤجل الدورة الشهرية لأكثر من 15-20 شهراً وبالتالى تؤجل الحمل.

* تساعد القرفة بشكل غير مباشر فى إفراز لبن الثدى وإطالة المدة التى يتغذى فيها الطفل على لبن الأم.
* أوراق القرفة المجففة ولحائها الداخلى تستخدم فى إضافة المذاق الحلو للكيك والحلوى، وتضاف مع الكارى أيضاً وللعطور والبخور.

* تستخدم القرفة فى الأغراض الدوائية وفى التحضيرات الخاصة بطب الأسنان.
* زيت أوراق القرفة يسنخدم فى العطور ومكون من مكونات الونيلين

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
يعطيك العافه باريسيا .. الزنجبيل جربته للشقيقه والصداع المستمر .. فعلا ممتاز  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## باريسيا

{يانسون}



نبات اليانسون عبارة عن عشب يبلغ ارتفاعه حوالي نصف متر ساقه رفيعة مضلعة يخرج منه فروع طويلة تحمل اوراقاً مسننة مستديرة الشكل تحمل نهاية الافرع ازهاراً صغيرة بيضاوية الشكل مضغوطة الرأس بيضاء اللون تتحول بعد النضج الى ثمار صغيرة بنية اللون والنبات حولي اي يعيش سنة واحدة. وهو نبات معروف من فصيلة الخيميات وهو غير" الآنسون المعروف بالشمر "، ساقه رفيعة مضلعة تتشعب منها فروع طويلة تحمل أوراقاً مسننة مستديرة، والأزهار صغيرة بيضوية الشكل.



الجزء المستعمل من النبات الثمار والتي يسميها بعض الناس بالبذور وكذلك الزيت الطيار فقط. 



يعرف نبات اليانسون علمياً باسم Pimpinella anisum من الفصيلة المظلية. ويعرف اليانسون بعدة اسماء فيعرف باسم ينكون وتقده وكمون حلو وفي المغرب يسمونه الحبة الحلوة وفي الشام ينسون.



الموطن الاصلي لليانسون: 

يقال ان موطنه الاصلي غير معروف الا ان اغلب المراجع ترجح موطنه الاصلي مصر حيث عثر علماء الاثار على ثمار اليانسون في مقابر الصحراء الشرقية لمدينة طيبة، كما ورد اليانسون في المخطوطات الفرعونية ضمن عدة وصفات علاجية اما اليوم فهو يزرع على نطاق واسع في جنوب اوروبا وتركيا وايران والصين والهند واليابان وجنوب وشرق الولايات المتحدة الامريكية.



المحتويات الكيميائية لليانسون:

يحتوي اليانسون زيتا طيارا وهو المكون الرئيسي ويحتل مركب الانيثول المركب الرئيسي في الزيت واستراجول وانايس الدهيد وكافيك اسد ومن مشتقاته كلوروجينك اسد. كما يحتوي على فلافوبذرات ومن اهمها ابجنين وزيوت دهنية. فهو يحتوي على زيت طيار 3% مادة انيثول وميثيل شانيكول من الزيت الطيار ، وهرمون الاستروجين وزيت ثابت . 



الخصائص الطبية لليانسون: 

ـ مهدئ للأعصاب، ومسكن للمغص والسعال. 

ـ منشط للهضم ومدر للبول. 

ـ واليانسون مفيد للولادة ولعملية إدرار اللبن. 



ويعتبر اليانسون من الأعشاب الجيدة في اخراج البلغم حيث يؤخذ ملء ملعقة صغيرة إلى ملعقتين وتجرش وتضاف إلى ملء كوب ماء سبق غليه ويترك لمدة ربع ساعة أو نحوها ثم يصفى ويشرب ويؤخذ كوب في الصباح وكوب آخر عند النوم.



ومغلي الينسون مشروبا ساخنا يسكن المغص المعوي عند الرضع والأطفال والكبار كما ينفع في طرد الغازات ، كما يفيد في نوبات الربو ، ويزيد من إدرار اللبن عند المرضعات ويدخل الينسون في كثير من أمزجة الكحة وطارد للبلغم كما يفيد في بعض أنواع الصداع وضيق التنفس ومنبه قوي للجهاز الهضمي وفاتح للشهية . 



ومن فوائده : فعال لتسكين المغص و تنشيط الهضم ، إدرار البول ، إزالة انتفاخ البطن ، إزالة أمراض الصدر و الحلق و السعال ، طرد الريح البطنية ، مهدئ عصبي خفيف ، يدر اللبن ويسكن الصداع ، يعطي للأطفال لطرد الغازات و تخفيف حدة بكاءهم . 



طريقة الاستعمال : يغلى بذرة ثم يصفى و يشرب و إذا أضيف مع الشمر كانت الفائدة عظيمة و أنفع و كذلك مع العسل .



اليانسون في الطب القديم :

اليانسون نبات مصري قديم احتل مكاناً علاجياً هاماً عند الفراعنة ومازال يزرع بكثرة حتى اليوم في محافظات الصعيد. لقد جاء مغلي بذور اليانسون في بردية ايبرز الفرعونية كشراب لعلاج آلآم واضطرابات المعدة وعسر البول، وجاء في بردية هيرست ان اليانسون طارد للارياح واستخدمه المصريون القدماء كمنبه عطري معرق منفث وضد انتفاخات الامعاء بطرد الغازات وكذلك ضمن غسيل للفم وعلاج لآلام اللثة والاسنان.



كان ابقراط، شيخ الاطباء، يوصي بتناول هذا النبات لتخليص الجهاز التنفسي من المواد المخاطية، اما معاصر ابقراط ثيوفراست فكان اكثر رومانسية فقد كان يقول: "اذا وضع المرء اليانسون قرب سريره ليلاً فسوف يرى احلاماً جميلة وذلك بفضل عطره العذب" وكان بلين القديم عالم الطبيعة الروماني، يوصي بمضغ بذور اليانسون الطازج لترطيب وانعاش النفس والمساعدة على الهضم بعد وجبات الطعام الثقيلة.



كان جون جيرارد، عالم الاعشاب البريطاني القديم يوصي بتناول اليانسون لمنع الفواق (الحازوقة او الزغطة)، وكذلك وصف هذا النبات لادرار الحليب عند المرضعات وكعلاج لحالات احتباس الماء وآلام الرأس والربو والتهاب القصبات الهوائية والارق والغثيان. يعتبر اليانسون من النباتات القاتلة للقمل والمخفضة للمغص لدى الرضع والشافية من الكوليرا وحتى من السرطان. وفي الولايات المتحدة وخلال القرن التاسع عشر كان الاطباء الانتقائيون يوصون بتناول اليانسون لتخفيف الآم المعدة والغثيان والغازات المعوية ومغص الرضيع. 



وفي امريكا الوسطى كانت المرضعات يتناولن اليانسون لادرار الحليب، وكان اليانسون سلعة تجارية مهمة جداً في كافة دول حوض المتوسط القديم الى درجة انه كان يستعمل كالعملة المتداولة لتسديد الضرائب.لقد بلغ اليانسون درجة كبيرة من الشعبية بصفته تابلاً ودواءً وعطراً في بريطانيا في فترة العصور الوسطى بحيث ان الملك ادوارد الاول فرض عليه ضريبة من اجل اصلاح جسر لندن.



ويقول داوود الإنطاكي في تذكرته اليانسون " يطرد الرياح ويزيل الصداع وآلام الصدر وضيق التنفس والسعال المزمن ويدر البول ويزيد العمم وإذا طبخ بدهن الورد قطورا ودخانه يسقط الأجنة والمشيمة ومضغه يذهب الخفقان والاستياك به يطيب الفم ويجلو الأسنان ويقوي اللثة . 



ويقول ابن سينا في القانون " إذا سحق الينسون وخلط بدهن الورد وقطر في الأذن أبرأ ما يعرض في باطنها من صدع عن صدمه أو ضربة ولأوجاعهما أيضا كما ينفع الينسون شرابا ساخنا مع الحليب لعلاج الأرق وهدوء الأعصاب " . 



ومغلي الينسون مشروبا ساخنا يسكن المغص المعوي عند الرضع والأطفال والكبار كما ينفع في طرد الغازات ، كما يفيد في نوبات الربو ، ويزيد من إدرار اللبن عند المرضعات ويدخل الينسون في كثير من أمزجة الكحة وطارد للبلغم كما يفيد في بعض أنواع الصداع وضيق التنفس ومنبه قوي للجهاز الهضمي وفاتح للشهية . 



كما يدخل زيت الينسون في صناعة الأقراص الملينة والمسهلات كأوراق السناميكي وكذلك في صناعة أنواع كثيرة من المستحلبات التي تؤخذ لتخفيف آلام الحلق والزور . 



اليانسون في الطب الحديث وماذا يعالج؟

فقد أثبت العلم الحديث أن لليانسون تأثيرات ضد السعال وطرد البلغم وتأثيراً ضد المغص وفعّال للكبتريا ومضاد للفيروسات ومضاد للحشرات. وقد ثبت بواسطة الدستور الألماني أن لليانسون القدرة على علاج البرد بشكل عام السعال والتهاب الشعب، الحمى والبرد والتهاب الفم والحنجرة، مشاكل سوء الهضم وفقدان الشهية. كما أثبتت الأبحاث الحديثة أن لليانسون تأثيراً هرمونياً ذكرياً في حالة تناوله بكميات كبيرة، أما إذا أخذ بكثرة فإنه يقلل منها وتؤثر في الحالة الجنسية للرجال.

ولليانسون استعمالات داخلية وأخرى خارجية.



الاستعمالات الداخلية:

1- لحالات أمراض الجهاز التنفسي مثل ضيق التنفس والسعال ونوبات الربو.

2- الاضطرابات الهضمية وحالات المغص المعوي وانتفاخات البطن.

3- لتنشيط الكلى ولإدرار الطمث وضعف المبايض ولزيادة إدرار الحليب وتسهيل عمليات الولادة حيث يستخدم مغلي ثمار اليانسون في جميع الحالات السابقة بمعدل ملعقة صغيرة من مسحوق ثمار اليانسون على ملء كوب ماء مغلي ويغطى ويترك لينقع لمدة ما بين 15إلى 20دقيقة ثم يشرب مرة في الصباح وأخرى في المساء.



الاستعمالات الخارجية:

1_ الالتهابات العينية حيث يستخدم مغلي اليانسون كغسول للعين.

2_ لازالة قمل الرأس والعانة يستعمل دهان مكون من زيت اليانسون مع زيت الزيتون بنسبة 1:2



هل يستعمل اليانسون في الغذاء كما يستخدم السنوت؟

- استخدام اليانسون في الغذاء أقل بكثير من السنوت حيث إن السنوت تستخدم فيه جميع أجزاء النبات من أوراق وبذور وجذور وزيت بينما اليانسون لا يستخدم منه إلا البذور والزيت. ولكن يوجد نوع من الحلوى اليونانية التي يدخل فيها اليانسون وهذا النوع من الحلوى يسمى موستاسيوم تؤخذ بعد الوجبات الرومانية الدسمة وذلك لتسهيل الهضم، وربما كان هذا النوع من الحلوى حسب رأي بعض المؤرخين أصل الحلوى التي تقدم في الأعراس.


هل لليانسون اضرار جانبية؟ أو تداخلات مع بعض الأدوية؟

- لا يوجد لليانسون اضرار جانبية إذا تقيد الإنسان بالجرعات المحددة أما بالنسبة للأدوية فإنه يتداخل مع الأدوية المضادة للتخثر فقط.

----------


## باريسيا

> شكرا


العفو رودي 

{فيك تحط موضوع عن عشبه هون }

----------


## باريسيا

> يسلموووووووووو باريسيا


الله يسلم قلبك 

{فيك تحط انت كمان موضوع عن اي عشبه}

----------


## باريسيا

> [align=center]
> يعطيك العافه باريسيا .. الزنجبيل جربته للشقيقه والصداع المستمر .. فعلا ممتاز 
> [/align]


الله يعافيكـِ 
وسلامتك من كل وجع 
مرسي الك على طلتك الحلوه 

{فيكـِ تحطي موضوع عن اي عشبه بتحبي هون بهل الموضوع}

----------


## باريسيا

{البقدونس}




*نبات له من الفوائد الكثير ونتائجه المبهرة جدا ً ولاهمية الامر احب ان اطرح هذه الفوائد لمن هو بحاجة الى علاج مُجرب وفيه الكثير من الفائدة .* 

*ما ساذكره هنا قليل من فوائد جمه فالحرص على استخدام نبات البقدونس سيعود بالفائدة لا محالة باذن الله ..*

* *باني للعظام و الاسنان* , لانه مخزن كبير للبوتاسيوم . 
* ملطف لتقلصات الرحم فهو يفيد في *حالات الطمث* و *التهاب المثانة* .
* يحتوي على بعض الزيوت و العصارات يجدي في *الخصوبة عند المرأة* اذا داومت على تناوله مأكولا أو مشروبا بعد اغلائه.
* *مدر للبول* 
* *مدرالعصارات المعدية* .
*يفيد في *افراز الصفراء من الكبد* 
**ملين للطبيعه(مسهل*) .
**يزيد من حيوية ونشاط الجسم بشكل عام .* 

**يساعد في إنقاص الوزن،* لأنه فعال في إذابة الدهون المتراكمة.
**اكساب البشرة الملمس الناعم* .
يفيد في *ازالة التجاعيد من الوجه* و غيره. 
**يعمل على ازالة التنميل في الجسم .*
* *يحول دون حدوث عسر هضم* .بالذات عند اكل الوجبات الدسمة كاللحوم .

*يعتبر *مخدر موضعي عظيم* *لالام الاسنان* عند المضمضة بعصيره لاحتوائه على ملح البوتاسيوم .
*لعصيره مفعول السحر *لتخفيف الآم الكليتين و المغص المراري و امغاص القولون و المعدة .*
* لبخات او كمادات البقدونس *تزيل تماما الام العضلات* عندما تطبق على موضع الالم 
مهم جدا ً .. 

*ثمة وصفة جليلة تغني عن الادوية و التدخل الجراحي لازالة الحصاة من الجسم في خلال ساعة وهي ناجحة مائة في المائة باءذن الله ...* 

*طريقة عمل عصير البقدونس :* 

خذ حزمة من البقدونس و اغسلها جيدا ثم اغليها في مقدار كاف من الماء ,حوالي ثلاثة اكواب و ذلك لمدة خمس دقائق ثم يصب المحلول و انتظر حتى يبرد و اشرب كوبين واحدا وراء الاخر و بينهما ربع ساعة أو نحو ذلك استمر لمدت ثلاث ايام وان يكون شربها على الريق و بذلك تسقط الحصوة مع البول و يمكن التعرف عليها بالتبول في كوب فارغ و بذلك تتلقى حصاة او اكثر

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يعطيكي الف عافية
انا بعرف انه اذا بنشرب زنجبيل مع قرفة بينحف..
 :SnipeR (8):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center] :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15): 


يسلموا
[/align]

----------

